# البرنامج الهندي للطرق CalQuan



## ثعيلي (3 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

نزولاً إلى رغبه بعض الزملاء لطلب البرنامج CalQuan وملفات Helps الــ Manual وعدم وجود البرنامج في النت إلا نادراً في مواقع أجنبية 
حبيت أن أهدي هذا البرنامج هديةً مني للمنتدى الحبيب وكذا بمناسبة قدوم شهر رمضان أسأل الله تعالى أن أكون موفقاً في موضوعي.

نبذه عن البرنامج : البعض منا سمع بأسم البرنامج CalQuan والبعض الآخر سمع البرنامج الهندي ويعتبر هذا البرنامج من أكفأ البرامج الهندسية لحساب المقاطع التنفيذية خلافاً عن برنامج Land Development وكذلك برنامج Civil 3D وبرنامج AutoRoad وبرنامج Road M3 الذي وجدنا فيه إختلافاً كثيراً فأنصح كُل مهندس القيام بعمل المقاطع العرضية والتنفيذية من خلال هذا البرنامج.
البرنامج متوافق مع جميع إصدارات windows.
:19:

صورة البرنامج






لا أطيل عليكم أرجو منكم الدعاء لي في ظهر الغيب.

موقع رابط البرنامج مع الشرح:
http://www.mediafire.com/?3p74g32353x7i23
أخوكم / شوقي الثعيلي


----------



## ثعيلي (3 يوليو 2011)

أنتظر ردودكم الرائعة


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (3 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا م شوقي وبارك الله فيك 
جاري التحميل والتجربه بإذن الله


----------



## ثعيلي (3 يوليو 2011)

مشكور أخي أبو عبادة


----------



## حسام عبد الله (4 يوليو 2011)

جاري التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عزمي حماد (4 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (4 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي شوقي


----------



## ثعيلي (4 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين أخي حسام وعزمي والسندباد


----------



## adel104 (4 يوليو 2011)

عاجز عن الشكر 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ثعيلي (4 يوليو 2011)

مشكور أخي عادل


----------



## العكيدي (4 يوليو 2011)

مشكوررررر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ثعيلي (4 يوليو 2011)

مشكور أخي العكيدي


----------



## أبوالهول (5 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا جميل 
هل هو كامل وللكمال لله


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (5 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز وجاري التجربه


----------



## فالكون (5 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا هندسة وياريت شرح وافى لللبرنامج


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
جاري تحميل البرنامج ........
واتمنى ان تكون هنالك حلقة نقاشية حول استخدام هذا البرنامج لان صراحتا اول مرة سنجرب هذا البرنامج
كذلك ارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء الذين ممن لديهم الخبرة في هذا البرنامج ارفاق ملفات تشرح كيفية الاستخدام لتعم الفائدة للجميع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي فؤاد (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك لله فيك


----------



## علي فؤاد (6 يوليو 2011)

برنامج رائع


----------



## ثعيلي (6 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم

أخواني الأعزاء يوجد في البرنامج شرح عن كيفية إستخدام البرنامج باللغة الإنجليزية وكذلك ملفات sample تستطيع من خلالها التعرف على كيفية إدخال البيانات وإن شاء الله أنا بصدد عمل شرح وافي صوت وصورة للبرنامج .


----------



## Eng.zeky (6 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (6 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
ويارب بس لو شوية شرح كدة يمشونا


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (6 يوليو 2011)

انا عندى ويندوز فيستا البرنامج بعد ما نزله مارضيش يفتح مع الوندوز


----------



## civil devel (6 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يسلمووووو


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (6 يوليو 2011)

ثعيلي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أخواني الأعزاء يوجد في البرنامج شرح عن كيفية إستخدام البرنامج باللغة الإنجليزية وكذلك ملفات sample تستطيع من خلالها التعرف على كيفية إدخال البيانات وإن شاء الله أنا بصدد عمل شرح وافي صوت وصورة للبرنامج .



شكرا جزيلا على الاهتمام بالموضوع


----------



## ثعيلي (7 يوليو 2011)

*أخوكم شوقي*

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم على الردود الجميلة.
الأخ ناصر بعد التنزيل هل ظهرت لك مشكلة أو رسالة سواءً عند فتح البرنامج أو قبل فتح البرنامج.

الرجاء أتبع الآتي بالمرفق.

لكم مني أجمل التحية وأرق التهاني.

أخوكم / شوقي الثعيلي


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (7 يوليو 2011)

الله يجزيك خير على اهتمامك بالموضوع 
انا عملت كل اللى قلتلي عليه والبرنامج فتح بس بيدينى كلمة Demo
كيف التغلب عليها
وياريت بس لو تفصلى الشرح لحاله 
وربنا يكرمك


----------



## ثعيلي (7 يوليو 2011)

*رداً على الموضوع*

الأخ / ناصر

أحيي فيك روح الإطلاع وتريد أن توصل للهدف . بلعكس أحيي الشباب من أمثالك وربنا يوفقك.

أولاً : أشكرك على ردك الجميل.
ثانياً : البرنامج ليست للعرض إنما هي نسخة كاملة.
ثالثاً : يتم فتح المرفق .

http://www.zshare.net/download/92357677d65d4daa/

أخوك / شوقي الثُعيلي


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (7 يوليو 2011)

انت اللي تستاهل الشكر بعد رب العالمين
وياريت ممكن نتعرف وتبعتلى اميلك فى رسالة خاصة
اخوك ناصر


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (7 يوليو 2011)

انا دخلت على الرابط بس مالقتش الملف لو ممكن تحاول رفعه مرة تانية وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## fhamm (7 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بعلمكم وبلغنا الله واياكم رمضان المبارك


----------



## ثعيلي (7 يوليو 2011)

الأخ ناصر العلي 

أتبع الرابط

http://www.mediafire.com/?uagjnauu18tvkkr


----------



## لهون لهونى (7 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخواننا العزيز


----------



## houssamfansah (7 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (7 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 يوليو 2011)

باراك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
فكل مواضيعك قيمة تستحق التقيم
والمتابعة ونتمني مزيد من المواضيع القيم


----------



## هدايت الوندي (7 يوليو 2011)

شكرا وفقكم الله ..


----------



## ثعيلي (9 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمود الناصري (9 يوليو 2011)

الله يطيك من اوسع ابوابه قادر يا كريم


----------



## zxzx_0007 (10 يوليو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررين


----------



## falehffb (10 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر يا غالي


----------



## ثعيلي (10 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين وبُورك فيكم


----------



## حماده منير (11 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ahmed almassahh (4 أغسطس 2011)

بدينا نحمله و انشاء الله يطلع كويس و ما يكون هندي هههههههههههه شكرا جزيلا


----------



## AyMaN Al MuHanDiS (5 أغسطس 2011)

اخي العزيز حملت البرنامج وفتحت الضغط ببرنامج رار لكن مو شغال 
يعني لما اضغط على ايقونه البرنامج ما يشتغل والويندوز عندي 7 
ممكن تخبرني شنو السبب مع التحية


----------



## سلاسا (5 أغسطس 2011)

اشكر الاخ ثعيلي على هذا البرنامج وبارك الله فيه


----------



## ثعيلي (6 أغسطس 2011)

أشكركم من صميم قلبي ربنا يبارك فيكم وشهر مبارك عليكم وعلى الأمة الأسلامية
طلباً من الأخ AyMan سوف أقوم بتنزيل البرنامج على الميديا فير ... مع العلم البرنامج شغال 100% على وندوز 7

البرنامج مضغوط على امتداد zip
رابط البرنامج على الميديا فير :

http://www.mediafire.com/?3p74g32353x7i23


يمكن فتحه ببرنامج winrar أو winzip على هذا الرابط

http://www.e-msjed.com/msjed/site/d...//www.win-rar.com/downloads/rar/wrar393a.exe-


ملاحظة :
في المرفقات البرنامج كاملاً مع الشرح مع المرفقات المساعدة للبرنامج وكذلك منوال والتمبلت TEMPLATE
ورسومات توضيحية.
وسوف أقوم إن شاء الله بإنزال دروس كاملة للبرنامج بالفيديو بعد إكمال دروس برنامج autoroad لمن يريد الإستفادة هذا هو الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t275651.html


----------



## fageery (6 أغسطس 2011)

عذرا آخي الكريم هل هو مجرب؟ وما نسبة نجاحة؟


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (6 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ثعيلي (6 أغسطس 2011)

نعم مجرب وشغال 100% ويمكنك أن تسأل عنه في النت


----------



## civil devel (6 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (12 أغسطس 2011)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور جدا


----------



## بليغ احمد (26 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم اريد شرح فيديو للبرنامج الهندي للطرق 2008


----------



## بليغ احمد (27 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم المطلوب شرح كيفية استخدام البرنامج الهندي للطرق بالعربي


----------



## كمال رزق (2 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج وجارى التحميل


----------



## hosh123 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أخى الكريم أسمح لى إضافة رابط الموقع وبه عدد من الفيديوهات التعليمية للبرنامج 
http://www.calquan.com/homepage.aspx


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نايف المسعودي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك

على هذا الموضوع

القيم

كل المودة 

والاحترام


----------



## sameh_majeed (13 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت الايادي و جاري التحميل


----------



## محمد الجفري (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## eccnw (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## mamn_adm (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور يا اخى ولكن البرنامج مش شغال اول ما افتحه بيقول جارى التحميل ومبيشتغلش


----------



## hwas (20 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## حسام عبد الله (25 مايو 2012)

الف شكر على المجهود العظيم وراجو من سيادتكم رفع شرح بالعربية لكيفية رسم مسار الطريق وعمل تمبليت وسطح وكيفية حساب الكميات حيث انني اري ان البرنامج لة مخرجات للقطاعات العرضية افضل بكثير من اللاند والسيفيل


----------



## salim salim (26 مايو 2012)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## er-abd (3 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور على المجهود الكبير


----------



## ammar_sharar88 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## المساح محمد (13 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حكيم الحمادي (6 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلاوجزاكم الله خيرا فقط اريد الشرح إما كتابتا او فيدو جعل ذاللك في ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامه وشكرا


----------



## السلماني عطا (6 نوفمبر 2012)

دعاءنا لك لا ينقطع وشكرا لك


----------



## M_EID74 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا​


----------



## garary (7 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## صقر الهندسه (2 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير فعلا سمعت الكثير عن هذا البرنامج ونفسي اتعلمه ،، جاري التحميل


----------



## محمد عبدالرءوف راج (6 مارس 2013)

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م أركان العبيدي (7 مارس 2013)

بارك الله لك لم اجد الشرح التعليمي للبرنامج!!


----------



## عبدالرحمن الاطرش (7 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hemababa21 (7 مارس 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mohysahmed (8 مارس 2013)

بورك فيك يا اخي ومزيد من العطا


----------



## mohysahmed (8 مارس 2013)

هل لديك hard copy لهذا البرنامج


----------



## masuur (9 يونيو 2013)

مشكور يابش مهندس
ياريت ترفع مشروع مع الخطوات فيديو اوبي دي اف


----------



## masuur (9 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً ياريت ترفع فيديو تعليمي


----------



## masuur (9 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً ياريت ترفع فيديو تعليمي


----------



## مرادوز (9 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## حسام عبد الله (2 مارس 2014)

لو في الاماكن بعض الشرح باللغة العربية


----------



## ahmedalbaz (5 مارس 2014)

مشكور بس فين الشرح لو ممكن شرح مفصل عشان دى اول مره استخدمه


----------

